# Sobre documentado



## Eva Maria

Quiero estar segura de haber traducido bien al francés:

- Sobre documentado = Enveloppe documentée ?

¿Tiene sentido?

EM


----------



## lpfr

Espero que no. Debe ser "Muy documentado" o "excesivamente documentado". Es decir con abundante o excesiva documentación.


----------



## Eva Maria

lpfr said:


> Espero que no. Debe ser "Muy documentado" o "excesivamente documentado". Es decir con abundante o excesiva documentación.


 

Iprf,

Jajaja! Es que si el texto original ya está mal escrito, imagínate su traducción!!!!

Merci!

EM


----------



## josepbadalona

Si "sobre" significa "enveloppe" , me pregunto si "documentado" no se referiría a "con todos los datos necesarios para el envío", o sea con la dirección del destinatario.... Es una simple sugerencia ...sin convicción


----------



## Eva Maria

josepbadalona said:


> Si "sobre" significa "enveloppe" , me pregunto si "documentado" no se referiría a "con todos los datos necesarios para el envío", o sea con la dirección del destinatario.... Es una simple sugerencia ...sin convicción


 

JB,

Pues sí! Tras reeler el párrafo entero del texto, he llegado a tu misma conclusión! 

Alors, je pense que "enveloppe documentée" peut faire le faire.
**** Chat. Martine (Mod...)

EM


----------



## josepbadalona

Eva Maria said:


> JB,
> 
> je pense que "enveloppe documentée" peut faire le faire.(permíteme = peut faire l'affaire)
> **** Chat. Martine (Mod...)
> 
> EM


----------



## lpfr

Eva Maria said:


> Alors, je pense que "enveloppe documentée" peut faire le faire.


 

  Creo que mejor sería "enveloppe avec documentation"

**** Chat. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## josepbadalona

mjbrolania said:


> la verdad es que suena fatal ¿por qué no nos das el contexto?


 
c'est vrai = on dit en général dans ce cas :
... (à nous retourner accompagné d') 
une enveloppe à vos nom et adresse/ une enveloppe libellée à vos nom et adresse/ une enveloppe portant votre adresse complète ...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola.
¿no podría ser un sobre con documentación en su interior?
donc une lettre avec documents inclus?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Iba a decir lo mismo que Iglesia, es un sobre que contiene todos los documentos.

Une enveloppe contenant les documents.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Eva Maria

mjbrolania said:


> la verdad es que suena fatal ¿por qué no nos das el contexto?


 

Mj,

Es la descripción de un sobre:

sobre (cerrado, documentado y listo para enviar), conteniendo....

Pienso que quizá "documentée" aquí, con el sentido implícito de "con la dirección y los sellos puestos", no quedaría tan mal (ya que en español lo han puesto tal cual).

EM



josepbadalona said:


> c'est vrai = on dit en général dans ce cas :
> ... (à nous retourner accompagné d')
> une enveloppe à vos nom et adresse/ une enveloppe libellée à vos nom et adresse/ une enveloppe portant votre adresse complète ...


 

JB,

Oui, pero demasiada explicación. En español en el original ponen únicamente "documentado", imagino que significando "libellée à le nom et adresse de l'entreprise / portant l'adresse complète de l'entreprise".

Podría quedar bien traducirlo literalmente como "documentée" en el contexto, je pense.

EM


----------



## mjbrolania

No sé qué decirte, la verdad. El original ya, "documentado" no tiene sentido ¿no?. Tengo un diccionario maravilloso "Trouver le mot juste" de Paul Rouaix y ahora que lo consulto, me atrevo a proponerte "certifié" porque es una de las accepcíones. A lo mejor es así de sencillo.


----------



## Eva Maria

Iglesia said:


> Hola.
> ¿no podría ser un sobre con documentación en su interior?
> donc une lettre avec documents inclus?


 
Iglesia Boop,

Sí, lo pensé al principio, pero según lo que he colegido del resto del párrafo-rollo contiene un producto, pero no documentos.

Disculpad que no os haya pasado más contexto, pero me pareció demasiado largo y pesado para torturaros con él!!!!

Merci!

EM



Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Iba a decir lo mismo que Iglesia, es un sobre que contiene todos los documentos.
> 
> Une enveloppe contenant les documents.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Merci, Gévy!

Es que está tan mal explicado en el original, que se presta a cualquier interpretación!

Me parece que tendré que inclinarme por "documentée" para no desvirtuar ni alargar innecesariamente el texto.

EM


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
No creo que sea "une enveloppe libellée".

Estoy pensando si no será un sobre que acompaña un paquete con algún producto y que contiene las instrucciones /la documentación de uso.
Esto sería más lógico.


----------



## Eva Maria

mjbrolania said:


> No sé qué decirte, la verdad. El original ya, "documentado" no tiene sentido ¿no?. Tengo un diccionario maravilloso "Trouver le mot juste" de Paul Rouaix y ahora que lo consulto, me atrevo a proponerte "certifié" porque es una de las accepcíones. A lo mejor es así de sencillo.


 
Brolaina,

Pues es una idea. "Enveloppe certifiée". En el original castellano también tendría más sentido.

Me lo estudiaré.

Milles mercis!

EM


----------



## Gévy

Le problème c'est de savoir ce que veut dire en français une enveloppe certifiée... Je vous certifie que c'est bien une enveloppe ?

Je ne vois vraiment pas le sens d'enveloppe certifiée.

Bisous,

Gévy

Par contre je vois très bien la possibilité des "documents sous enveloppe".


----------



## Eva Maria

Iglesia said:


> Hola:
> No creo que sea "une enveloppe libellée".
> 
> Estoy pensando si no será un sobre que acompaña un paquete con algún producto y que contiene las instrucciones /la documentación de uso.
> Esto sería más lógico.


 
Sí, podría dar esa impresión. Pero según el contexto del rollero párrafo que no os he transcrito para no calentaros la cabeza, es un sobre ya preparado y cerrado para reenviar a la empresa con lo que sea en su interior. 

Me reestudiaré todas vuestras ayudas!

EM



Gévy said:


> Le problème c'est de savoir ce que veut dire en français une enveloppe certifiée... Je vous certifie que c'est bien une enveloppe ?
> 
> Je ne vois vraiment pas le sens d'enveloppe certifiée.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy
> 
> Par contre je vois très bien la possibilité des "documents sous enveloppe".


 
G,

Oui, tampoco me acaba de convencer.

Me reestudiaré todas vuestras propuestas. Je dois y mettre queque chose!

Merci!

EM


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Me parece que el sobre documentado corresponde a
una Carta de Crédito Documentario  que es una condición de pago, en particular en los envíos por barco. Es un sobre que acompaña la mercancía con lo documentos exigidos para el despacho y permite el pago a través de un banco. 
En francés "Lettre de crédit documentaire (LCR) = Bill of Lading en inglés.


----------



## Eva Maria

Iglesia said:


> Hola:
> Me parece que el sobre documentado corresponde a
> una Carta de Crédito Documentario que es una condición de pago, en particular en los envíos por barco. Es un sobre que acompaña la mercancía con lo documentos exigidos para el despacho y permite el pago a través de un banco.
> En francés "Lettre de crédit documentaire (LCR) = Bill of Lading en inglés.


 
Iglesia, 

¡Sí que estás informada! Pues entonces tendré que poner otra cosa. Quizás "sobre sellado", indicando que ya lleva la dirección y el franqueo puesto. Lo voy a reestudiar.

¡Algo tendré que poner! 

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide!

EM


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Siguo dándole vueltas a tu "sobre documentado"
Primero confirmar que se trata de UN sobre documentado y no de por ej.
"pedir sobre documentado".
Me molesta "sobre" ya que lo habitual es hablar de carta:
Carta certificada, carta franqueada, carta rellenada con los datos del...

No creo que pueda hacer únicamente referencia a los datos en el sobre.
Tiene que hacer referencia a documentos dentro del sobre pero habitualmente se habla de Carta, no de Sobre.
Por ej. en Argentina, se habla de carta documentada para una carta certificada con acuse de recibo.
Se podría aplicar para la carta de crédito documentario también.
El probleme es "sobre".

Si estás segura de que habla de un sobre y no de sobre, yo pondría 
"enveloppe documentée", en plan general.


----------



## lpfr

Hola,
  El problema es que, en francés, "enveloppe documentée" no significa nada.
  En Google aparece una sola entrada en la cual la expresión parece significar "enveloppe avec documentation".


----------

